# New Ferret :)



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh got his wish and got a little Jill this morning 

she is around 5months but is tiny so im not sure, Am looking to find her a friend as shes all alone  

Once we clean her out as her other owners didnt, she needs a bath as she stinks and is abit grubby i'll take some photos she was called Dasie but i think we are going to call her Oreo


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oooo she may have a my male (neutured!) by the end of the day a local rescue have a 9 month old boy whos been there since end of november. The ferret man said aslong as we book her in for spaying next month when shes 6 months they will be fine  its only £35 for her tobe spayed awell! our vets wanted to charge £85-90


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Awww bless her. I have two hobs. They are twelve and a half weeks old. Little cuties. You'll love her!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Just got back from getting theo from the cats and dogs home he is amazing!

she is in love totally already  had so many gorgeous ones there but as im a new owner i need a calm one lol 

will upload some pics of them. Think im in love with them aswell already


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oreo-









both of them









theo 









love over a water tray


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous, making me ferret broody but I have to wait


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Aww they are gorgeous, making me ferret broody but I have to wait


I was making him wait but he saw her for £30 with the hutch, it hadnt been cleaned out in a while and had maggots  but i am so pleased we got her a friend shes been chatting and playing even gave me a playful nibble cheeky girl

Ive never owned them so its all new to me! But i think they will be like rats once you have them its hard not to keep having them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LostGirl said:


> I was making him wait but he saw her for £30 with the hutch, it *hadnt been cleaned out in a while and had maggots*  but i am so pleased we got her a friend shes been chatting and playing even gave me a playful nibble cheeky girl
> 
> Ive never owned them so its all new to me! But i think they will be like rats once you have them its hard not to keep having them


Oh that's revolting
At least she'll have a good home with you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww nice ferrets, she does look a bit yellow albino kits are usually quite white if kept in clean conditions, Glad she has a good home now. You'd be surprised how quick they can get maggots in the cage if raw fed. Some ferrets have a habit of hiding meat and if you forget to check beds then they can have them. 

they're a beautiful pair.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

She very yellow tbh any tips on getting her a few shades less? 

It wasnt food it was pure poo  a massive layer about 1.5in thick of poo in the coner of her hutch shes not raw fed (or wasnt) just cat food and cat biscuits we have kept her on it for the moment but i think we will be moving on to raw as the main part for both of them 

She is a hider of food ive noticed that, shes very cheeky now such a difference from yesterday morning she loves Theo but hes a lazy boy so i think oh wants to sort out a run so he can go back and get Mcfluff whos a big cheeky boy that he feel in love with .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what was her bedding? Hay? ive found hay can make them more yellow. I use soft white tissue paper and change it weekly. once she is kept in clean conditions i am sure she will start to get whiter have you looked at her teeth to make sure she is a kit?

she does have a kit face so im sure she is a kit, once she goes in winter coat she may well keep a yellow tinge (so just do its not that shes dirty) but once summer comes and shes spayed she will go lovely and white. poor ferret being kept in such dirty conditions, if i where you id wipe her ears out to make sure she dosen't have ear mites


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Brilliant thank you very much 

Will give her a good old clean over this afternoon and will check her teeth. We are booking her spay in for next month I think.

She nibbled oh abit hard this morning and drew blood Lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ah sounds like she hasnt been held much its so much easier if breeders handle kits daily from a young age 1-2 weeks. Just tap her on the nose and say no she will understand (it wont hurt her if its just a small tap)


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah i think her other owners didnt bother with her at all i think.

Someone linked this to me the ferret is out theo! we knew he'd been reserved twice and the home let them down as they didnt think they were suitable 
Plymouth's most unwanted pets - sitting in a city sanctuary | This is Plymouth


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww it is such a shame, Theo is beautiful


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you he is so soppy and laid back nothing seems to faze him at all! 

my hands have been chewed on by olive (no longer oreo!) its funny as shes just like a little puppy trying everything out with her mouth but a firm no and a little grab on her neck and she lets go so she is learning


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww bless her here is my new kit Elmo


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg how gorgeous!!! 

He looks like a little teddy bear, Oh has been looking at black ones but doesn't seem to be many around but we both would rather rescue at the moment


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks  there will be more about next breeding season no doubt, its great your rescuing, i have a few rescues myself but i breed my ferrets for health and temperament above colour. I neuter all rescues obviously


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh would like to breed I think but we nee to wait till we have less animals so we can give it the time etc that it needs 

Rescuing is just easier for us at the moment £20 and you get a tame and spayed/neutered one,And having kids and me being pregnant it's nicer to miss the nipping stage lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Oh would like to breed I think but we nee to wait till we have less animals so we can give it the time etc that it needs
> 
> Rescuing is just easier for us at the moment £20 and you get a tame and spayed/neutered one,And having kids and me being pregnant it's nicer to miss the nipping stage lol


Yeah i wont lie breeding them is a lovely experience, you'd be surprised if the kits are handled daily they rarely nip what ive found is if the kits are ignored and not handled when very small thats when they bite. the key is to handle the kits 3-4 times daily.


----------

